# Port Erin Marine Laboratory, Isle of Man - April 2019



## Lhiannan Shee (Apr 7, 2019)

I tried to visit this place a few years ago before the fire and security was pretty tight, and I was removed from the site. Since it's deteriorated the security has all but disappeared. The site first opened in 1902 for research, biological work, and preservation of the fishing industry and marine life surrounding the Isle of Man. It closed in 2006 and has laid empty since. A fire partially destroyed a large section of the site in December 2016.








































































More at https://www.forgottenisle.com/p805843994


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 7, 2019)

Nice work, thats a cool looking place, shame its such a mess after the fire!


----------



## Potter (Apr 7, 2019)

I'd enjoy going through or that paperwork etc.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 8, 2019)

The last photo - quite striking that. Very thought provoking.
Shame about the fires though because it'd be very interesting in there.


----------



## smiler (Apr 8, 2019)

I liked that, well shot, Thanks


----------



## Wrench (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice one
what a shame that fire did so much damage cus it looks an interesting place


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (May 7, 2019)

Thanks guys! And it was a shame about the fire, some upstairs areas were completely gone.


----------



## Sawbones (May 18, 2021)

I had a very odd feeling seeing these pictures. When I was a student in 1971 I had a summer job there. I worked for a Government scientist called Len Pearce doing fish hematology (mainly pleuronectes platessa - the common plaice). They were a great bunch of people (at the station - not the fish) - we used to take the rowing boat out and go fishing, we had barbecues on the beach. It was an idyllic summer. I worked mainly upstairs. We were developing breeding of turbot and plaice. I even had to sign the official secrets act. Really miss IoM.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (May 18, 2021)

Sawbones said:


> I had a very odd feeling seeing these pictures. When I was a student in 1971 I had a summer job there. I worked for a Government scientist called Len Pearce doing fish hematology (mainly pleuronectes platessa - the common plaice). They were a great bunch of people (at the station - not the fish) - we used to take the rowing boat out and go fishing, we had barbecues on the beach. It was an idyllic summer. I worked mainly upstairs. We were developing breeding of turbot and plaice. I even had to sign the official secrets act. Really miss IoM.


So satisfying when someone with previous experience and history of a derelict place joins a thread. 

I tried getting into this place once, years ago when my dad lived in Port Erin, but was pretty tight, so only got exterior shots.


----------



## rvf400 (May 18, 2021)

Nice report, it's good to see the internal photos as i've only ever seen it from the outside.


----------



## toomanyvauxhalls (May 18, 2021)

Well done for a great report, but it's very sad to see it in this condition. I did a field trip there in 1985 during a biology degree. It was run by enthusiasts and experts; what happened?


----------



## Jagdpanther (Jul 22, 2021)

Did a 3 week field course there I think maybe in 1982. It was a great place. Going out at dawn at low tide collecting stuff up to your waist in kelp - brilliant. Bringing it all back to the lab to identify along with plankton samples collected by boat. They had a huge tank with a massive Conger Eel in it - lots of sick fun feeding it live crabs!


----------



## QuuaQ (Jan 28, 2022)

Oh wow. I was an honours student at Port Erin Marine Biology station 83' 84, these pics are sosad. We had a great time in all those rooms, except boring lectures in Algology - yeah!! One of the best parts was 2 full time dive technicians and limitless diving gear to use. Came out of it with a 2:1 Mar Biol degree Undergrads & PhD students kept the place going in the winter, must be even more dead now. Port Erin great place, mix of poor fishermen stoned half the time & rich kids also stoned half the tine


----------

